# Favorite song/songs ATM



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 20, 2011)

My favorites at the moment are these two 80's mashups, I really like queen. ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjQBpi4sP-Q 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAsprHCPl9E

and Another 80's classic :P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueenwFyyuxE

Thanks go to GTA VC for introducing me to Awesome 80s songs. :D


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 20, 2011)

Jesus, too many to list here. If this is a NP thread equivalent it will get locked, though, be aware.

If I had to list anything though, it's some new songs by a band called Ghost, and then... idk... I listen to a lot of everything so I have no idea.

Maybe this?
The Birthday Massacre - Always

But I'm not really known to be very consistent with what I like. Well some things I always keep liking.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 20, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> If this is a NP thread equivalent it will get locked, though, be aware.



Hmm, sorry if I may ask, What is a "NP" thread :S ? I'm new here so I don't know much about that. :/


----------



## Michi (Feb 21, 2011)

Cheerilee said:


> Hmm, sorry if I may ask, What is a "NP" thread :S ? I'm new here so I don't know much about that. :/


It's a "Now Playing" thread, at least I believe that's the direct meaning. It's when you post whatever you happen to be listening to music-wise, and is usually titled something close to "What are you listening to?" I'm not sure but I think this might be sort of an equivalent.

For the sake of staying relevent to the topic, Born This Way by Lady Gaga. Sorry I have no link.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 21, 2011)

Fate, up against a wha-ale


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 21, 2011)

"Astronaut (A Short History of Nearly Nothing", "Runs In The Family", "Leeds United" and "Guitar Hero" by Amanda Palmer, "Bad Bad Things" by Andrew Jackson Jihad, "That Sound" by The First Street Heat and the entire _Alive 2007_ live album by Daft Punk.


----------



## Lili (Feb 21, 2011)

"Na Na Na" by My Chemical Romance.  I love it!  I'm trying out for choir with it.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 21, 2011)

Ooh! I have favorite songs! :3

My favorite song of all times is I Summon You by Spoon. It's a sad song, and I can relate to the lyrics, but I associate it with happy memories too... It makes me feel a lot of things!

A song I'm kind of obsessed with at the moment though is, obviously, I Believe In A Thing Called Love by The Darkness. It was used in one of my favorite YTMNDs way back when I was still up to date with YTMND (A Stapler Called Love, for anybody else who remembers YTMND), and when I saw the hilarious music video at school a couple weeks ago I fell in love with it again. :B


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 21, 2011)

Ahh, thanks for clearing this out for me people :D. I ment to ask what people's songs are people mostly into these days. :P


----------



## Aisling (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think this thread is breaking that unspoken "Don't make Now Playing threads" rule. Those threads were basically just linkpspam (or not-link-spam, when posters were lazy), but the premise of this thread at least has a little discussion involved, which is good.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 21, 2011)

Ahh that's good! 

I'm loving these mashups. I think they are home-made but they are well done. :3


----------



## Aenrhien (Feb 21, 2011)

Sing by Bobaflex has to be my favorite song right now. Anything by them actually, their music is great and they're awesome people on top of that.

Also really digging Courage by Orianthi and Lacey. A friend of mine recommended the song and now I can't not listen to it.


----------



## speedblader03 (Feb 21, 2011)

Deadmau5 - Ghosts N Stuff (Original Instrumental)
Deadmau5 has brought back my faith in modern music :D

Also:
Pendulum - Fasten Your Seatbelt
A friend sent me a link to this, and I love it.


----------



## .... (Feb 21, 2011)

I love The Lemonsnout Turnabout and Heir Transparent from Homestuck.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Feb 22, 2011)

My favorite at the moment: Cowboys From Hell by Pantera. I've liked Pantera for a while, but this takes the cake.


----------



## Flora (Feb 22, 2011)

WHEN YOU FEEL SAD *drums on table* OR UNDER A CURSE *drums on table again*

*warning: from the seventies. Featuring Hippie-Jesus and Hippie-Judas*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 22, 2011)

At the moment, some of my favorite songs include:

Lateralus - Tool
Shadow on the Sun - Audioslave
Away - Breaking Benjamin
Letter from a Thief - Chevelle


----------



## Fireworks (Feb 22, 2011)

my favourite songs change daily, but right now they're

Converge - Homewrecker, Fault And Fracture, Jane Doe
Jean-Michel Jarre - Equinoxe (Part 6)
My Bloody Valentine - Soon
Leprous - Dare You
The Seven Fields Of Aphelion - Fever Sleep, Michigan Icarus, Lake Feet, Wildflower Wood
Radiohead - Jigsaw Falling Into Place
Björk - Hidden Place
Sigh - A Sunset Song
Tool - Forty Six & 2
maudlin of the Well - Gleam In Ranks
Ladytron - Destroy Everything You Touch
Coheed & Cambria - Wake Up
Anathema - Dreaming Light
Devin Townsend - Life
Television - Venus, Guiding Light
Jamey Johnson - In Color
Indukti - No. 11811
Hans Zimmer - Dream Is Collapsing, Time (and the entire Inception soundtrack in general)


----------



## danerden (Feb 26, 2011)

At that time mine favorite songs are:

Lateralus 
Shadow on the Sun
Justin Beiber


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 26, 2011)

Help me I cannot stop listening to All Time Low's Damned If I Do Ya (Damned If I Don't). I don't _want_ to like it!


----------



## nastypass (Feb 26, 2011)

hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng

(alternatively:  whichever pink floyd song i happen to be listening to at the moment)


----------



## S.Torchic (Feb 27, 2011)

At the moment I just love 
- Everlong by the Foo Fighters 
- The One, Beauty of Annihilation, 115 and Abracadvra by Elena Siegman (Call of duty Black Ops - Zombies Soundtrack)


----------



## Giraffes (Feb 27, 2011)

"Rolling in the Deep (Jamie xx Remix)" - Adele ft. Childish Gambino
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkTMj0McIvc&feature=player_embedded#at=229

"I'm Going Down to the River" - Ray Charles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvWg35o8zjk


----------



## Lili (Feb 28, 2011)

"Fluttershy's Lullaby"
"Teenagers" by My Chemical Romance
"He Poos Clouds" by Own Pallet/Final Fantasy


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm starting to really get into "Why Can't You See" by Saosin.

Also, "The Webs We Weave" by Escape the Fate.

And, pretty much the whole album, "To Plant A Seed" by We Came As Romans.


----------



## Lili (Apr 3, 2011)

"Eight Days A Week" by the Beatles has been stuck in my head all day and I absolutely love it.
_
~Hold me, love me~_


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 9, 2011)

Probably Rush's 2112 right now. I fucking love Rush.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 9, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Probably Rush's 2112 right now. I fucking love Rush.


We listened to this album in English class prior to reading Anthem.

Definitely the best part of our lesson on Anthem.

~~~

I can't get Naked Eye out of my head! Not a bad thing.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Apr 9, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Probably Rush's 2112 right now. I fucking love Rush.


Rush is pretty kickass.

But I'd have to say that my favorite song right now is this. It is so...epic, I suppose would be the word. Not like "EP1C W1N LOLOLOLOLOLOKOLOLLOLOLOLLOKKOL" but more as in "this is mind-blowing".


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 9, 2011)

Requiem of Sunshine and Rainbows is currently my fav :D


----------



## ... (Apr 10, 2011)

Dream Theater. Their entire catalog.


----------



## Michi (Apr 17, 2011)

Judas - Lady Gaga

This. Is. _Amazing._ It's got to be her best song yet, I'm pretty sure it even beats Bad Romance.


----------



## Lili (Apr 17, 2011)

Pinkie's Parasprite Polka.  I sort of want it out of my head, but I kinda like it.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 17, 2011)

Rise Against - Endgame: pretty much the first ten songs or so.


----------



## David12 (May 11, 2011)

I have many favourites
Song: Gods Pink Laser
Artist: Bubblegum Octopus
Album: 8-Legged Dance Moves

Song: No Advice
Artist: Bubblegum Octopus
Album: 8-Legged Dance Moves

Song: Bother
Artist: Stone Sour
Album: Stone Sour

Song: My Name Is Darkness
Artist: Haste the Day
Album: Attack of the Wolf King


----------



## Dannichu (May 12, 2011)

Lili said:


> "Eight Days A Week" by the Beatles has been stuck in my head all day and I absolutely love it.
> _
> ~Hold me, love me~_


YES. I've spent the last month or so completely rediscovering my love of the Beatles, and Eight Days a Week is one of my faves. 

My absolute favourite is probably Help!, but I also really, really love Penny Lane, Fixing a Hole and When I'm 64 :)


----------



## mewtini (May 12, 2011)

Money-Pink Floyd
Time-Pink Floyd

:D


----------



## reecemysocksoff (May 13, 2011)

Foo Fighters - Walk

First heard this song at the end of Thor and I was thinking to myself "Is that the Foo Fighters?!". Went and bought their new album and what do you know it was them. Very nice song =)


Also,  Guilty Pleasure song of the week. I KNOW I should hate it, but it's too god damn catchy and upbeat to hate!


----------



## Tarvos (May 13, 2011)

Septic Flesh. This is some special, special music. I love you, Greece.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 16, 2011)

Badass


Here's the translation with less awesome Miku, though.


----------



## Professor Wesker (May 17, 2011)

Little Monster said:


> Judas - Lady Gaga
> 
> This. Is. _Amazing._ It's got to be her best song yet, I'm pretty sure it even beats Bad Romance.


It's actually pretty catchy. Not too bad at all!

The Impression That I Get by the Mighty Mighty Bosstones is an awesome song!


----------



## benwayshouse (Jun 26, 2011)

fever ray. ohhhh my god fever ray. i can't pick a song; i guess it's between "seven" or "triangle walks." but i see this fever ray album as one thing, and the songs can't necessarily appear separate from it.

it's recommended if you like electronic music. this reminds me of kate bush and laurie anderson, but only in technique and not really in sound.

also, you should listen to kate bush and laurie anderson if you haven't.


----------



## Saith (Jul 1, 2011)

Opheliac by Emilie Autumn.

It's weird, because god damn. I usually hate this sort of song, but it's pretty fantastic.

In my opinion of course, but she is incredibly talented.

In fact, this is the only song I can listen to with out dying inside because of the massive amounts of envy.


----------



## Cydnix (Jul 7, 2011)

Vitas - Opera2

I fucking envy this man's voice


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 7, 2011)

Dance of Thorns

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH


----------



## Lili (Jul 12, 2011)

"Lola" by the Kinks is my new favorite song.  I just freaking love it.

Also, pretty much anything by the Pet Shop Boys, but my favorite song of theirs is "Love Etc."


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 16, 2011)

Anything by Rise against, especially Savior, Black Masks and Gasoline, Anywhere But Here, Kotov Syndrome and The Strength To Go On.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 16, 2011)

Carapacian Dominion


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 16, 2011)

Anything by Tool, Porcupine Tree, or Dream Theater.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 16, 2011)

Let's see...

Spineshank "New Disease".


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 16, 2011)

"How Did It Come To This?", "Love Love" and "The Day The Work Is Done" by Take That.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 20, 2011)

LOTR soundtrack....


----------

